# Mad Murdock Limited Edition Collectors Set



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

This looks awesome! Wanna get me some of this! Just dont know if it will be on display thou!

http://www.vapingwatch.com/mad-murd...handmade-wood-display-and-bonus-30ml-set.html


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

This is worse than wine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/14)

Radiator pluid.. for when you want a juice thats taste never goes away  lol very cool though. Anyone know if their other flavours are as intense as pluid?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

That pricing is totally ludicrous!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

